# Show us your Drill Press



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I am just curious and thought it would be fun to see what is your favorite drill press. It can be a bench top or floor model. So show us your drill press. I am picking mine up on Saturday 
from a gentleman who owns a Atlas Bench Top Drill Press. I think it is cool looking.


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a couple jets, but if I were to buy a new one it would be a new nova variable speed drill press. All computer controlled. Pick your bit type, bit size and material, it recommends the speed. Too much torque, it shuts off. Zero the bit, set your desired depth of hole and it stops where you want to. Next generation of drill presses. About $1500. Ouch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Terry Q said:


> I have a couple jets, but if I were to buy a new one it would be a new nova variable speed drill press. All computer controlled. Pick your bit type, bit size and material, it recommends the speed. Too much torque, it shuts off. Zero the bit, set your desired depth of hole and it stops where you want to. Next generation of drill presses. About $1500. Ouch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Boy, that is a lot of cheddar for a drill press. I will use my drill press for the 1st time ever this weekend. I have never used one before. I had a 1950 Craftsman Drill Press, but never used it. I had to put a new part on it, but I sold it to a man that really needed it.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got the 8" bench top clone, rebranded is several ways. Mine says Delta, maybe $125.00 in the day.
Work horse. Thousands of holes in predictable directions for glue & peg construction. 
Mostly these days to cut, grind and shape metals and shells as inlays for wood carvings.
Again? No place for a floor model. Would love 12" between the spindle and the pillar.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't have to show you mine. You would all be just toooo jealous of my Harbor Freight model.. I don't want you to all feel too bad so I won't show pictures.. The one good thing about it is after more than a year it still pokes holes in wood.


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is mine pretty good machine for the money.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Johne230 said:


> Here is mine pretty good machine for the money.


Hey John, looks like you have a pretty cool Drill Press. Never heard of that brand.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey Everyone, show us your go to Drill Press. Don't care if you pulled it out of the trash, you went to HF. Doesn't even matter if it is old or new. This is just for fun and to see what
you guys have. It could help someone new who is in the market for a Drill Press and don't know what he wants.


----------



## grnspot (Feb 5, 2017)

I have the 10" Wen bench top, bought mine at Menard's.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

CherryWoodWorker said:


> Hey Everyone, show us your go to Drill Press. Don't care if you pulled it out of the trash, you went to HF. Doesn't even matter if it is old or new. This is just for fun and to see what
> you guys have. It could help someone new who is in the market for a Drill Press and don't know what he wants.


This was assembled from items found on Craig's list for about $3,300.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

I think I paid somewhere around 50 bucks for this one and built the table for it. Pokes holes fairly well.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Kerrys said:


> I think I paid somewhere around 50 bucks for this one and built the table for it. Pokes holes fairly well.


Nice Drill Press!!!!!!


----------



## CTW (Sep 22, 2014)

1978 Duracraft inherited from my father-in-law, I think my husband's jealous.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a drill press but I buy the holes off eBay and glue them on. Saves time and electricity.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great!*



Pineknot_86 said:


> I have a drill press but I buy the holes off eBay and glue them on. Saves time and electricity.


Gotta a link for those? :wink2:


----------



## Ruben_21 (Mar 6, 2015)

Dake SB-16


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't have one, but I visited my future drill press at Rockler today. I had my heart set on the Powermatic or a benchtop Jet (or both!) but that Nova looks sweet.


----------



## CTW (Sep 22, 2014)

Mort said:


> I don't have one, but I visited my future drill press at Rockler today. I had my heart set on the Powermatic or a benchtop Jet (or both!) but that Nova looks sweet.


Nova would be my pick. But I decided to hold off a bit and build a better table for the one I have.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry, woodnthings, that is the missing link. It can only be seen in dim light in fleeting glances. 
Sort of like bigfoot.:wink2:


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

CTW said:


> Nova would be my pick. But I decided to hold off a bit and build a better table for the one I have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




I think I'm stuck with a benchtop for the foreseeable future, so the new Jet is tops in that department (plus my Dad works for a Jet dealer so I get a discount).


----------



## terryh (Nov 11, 2013)

I have two. The main one is a benchtop Powercraft (i.e. made in Taiwan) that I've had for probably 30 years. The other is an old Delta Homecraft from the 1950's, that was my dads.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

nancybrown309 said:


> Jet is really an amazing press drill. Very well built, with impressive quality. Even though Jet Products are PRC made, they generally are superior to the junk at Harbor, Sears, etc.


My Harbor Freight drill press drills straight holes just like the Jet and others do. So why is it junk?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Not a photo of mine, but an image from the web.








Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggosack (May 30, 2016)

Ditto - got a 17" from HF with 20% off coupon - works beautifully and is almost identical to my friends Delta - except my table is larger. Just replaced the chuck with a Jacobs but kept the original in case I needed to use a 5/8" straight shank bit.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Double ditto, the Jet might come with a better chuck but that is about it and a pretty good chuck can be had for about $25 I have two Taiwanese presses and a Bridgeport for the heavy stuff

One of the Taiwanese presses is about 40 years old, still same everything except the chuck, the belt is getting pretty ragged though, but it has drilled a few miles of holes in steel and wood


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have drill presses, but this is my favorite.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Ferris (Apr 18, 2011)

Waiting on Delivery this week!!!

WEN 4225 8.6-Amp Variable Speed Floor Standing Drill Press, 15-Inch
DELTA 17-924 Mortising Attachment with 1/4 Inch, 5/16 Inch, 3/8 Inch, and 1/2 Inch Chisel and Bit Sets


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

No pictures, but I bought mine out of the back of a cummins tool truck about 20 years ago. Variable speed, but nothing fancy. I keep thinking that I need to get a "good" one, but it continues to go 'round and make chips. Meh, someday I'll get a better one, but till then, I'll keep using the junk.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

CTW said:


> 1978 Duracraft inherited from my father-in-law, I think my husband's jealous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I have the floor model of this one. built a plywood top and fence for it. chuck went bad so out a new Jacobs 14N on it.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Okay, here is my heavy duty, industrial drill press. It is a very hard to find collectible, a Rockwell Model 10 Variable Speed Drill Press. I have gotten a lot of use from this puppy for decades.

I'm not sure which I love the most: 

* The manual table adjustment. That small metal lever makes it impossible to cinch the table tight. It hurts your hand just to use it. Nice crank handle with rack and pinion? Who needs 'em!
* The chuck key must be inserted "just right" in the hole to start the drill press ...
* ... and then the chuck key always falls out of the hole and lands somewhere on the floor while you are drilling.
* Got a 1/2 inch drill bit? It won't fit. 3/8 inch is the limit.
* No adjustable stop. Actually, no stop at all. You can try reading the peeling tape on the feed lever as you drill. Or use a drill stop collar on the drill bit. Or just eyeball it, which is what most of us do, I suspect.
* Don't forget that single feed lever.

No laughing, okay?


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's my "new" drill press. I had to leave my old 1947 Craftsman 14" behind when I moved. I replaced it with this 17" Taiwanese Jet. 16 speeds, rack and a light for cheap from my local craigslist. I miss the old Craftsman but this one has helped me heal


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Okay, here is my heavy duty, industrial drill press. It is a very hard to find collectible, a Rockwell Model 10 Variable Speed Drill Press. I have gotten a lot of use from this puppy for decades.
> 
> I'm not sure which I love the most:
> 
> ...


I like your drill press but your yard is what really stands out. Man that grass is beautiful and is very well kept.


----------



## PA WOODCHUCK (Feb 11, 2018)

Older and not much drill power even though it's advertised as develops 1/2hp. Tag on motor 6amp. I only ran on the slowest speed because it would stall drilling metal projects.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Just look up pile of junk in any handy dictionary and see if there's a sub topic for harbor freight drill presses.. That would be mine.. 
Eventually I'm getting a better one, but until then I'll have to live with the embarrassing HF drill press..


----------



## 1995droptopz (Nov 16, 2017)

PA WOODCHUCK said:


> Older and not much drill power even though it's advertised as develops 1/2hp. Tag on motor 6amp. I only ran on the slowest speed because it would stall drilling metal projects.


I think I have the same one! I have never had a problem with drilling anything with it, goes through steel, wood, aluminum. Mine looks a lot rougher since it was in an unheated garage for the better part of 15 years, just moved into the basement this year. Would love a larger floor model that would make a mortising attachment more feasable, but this thing does its job and I have a lot more tools to buy before I worry about upgrading the ones I have.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

hawkeye10 said:


> I like your drill press but your yard is what really stands out. Man that grass is beautiful and is very well kept.


Aw, shucks, but thank you. I photoshopped it in. Thank goodness you didn't notice the trashy, rusty-nail-ridden 2x4, holding up the tree branch. ;-)


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's mine. Dunno how old, probably from the 60's. I love the 6 inch depth, don't love not having a rack & pinion height adjustment.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

This is my drill press its 20 years old its broken now whats the problem? İ dont know itsnt working i hope so i can Fix...









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

faith michel said:


> This is my drill press its 20 years old its broken now whats the problem?...


Looking at the picture it appears the quill and chuck are not returning upward into the drill press housing. If that is the case, perhaps the spring that provides the tension to return the quill and chuck into the drill press housing has broken.

The drill press is a universal design not differing very much between the different resellers. Almost all of them in the last 20 years come from a few Chinese factories. Using the internet it should be easy to find a owner's manual for a modern drill press that matches your drill press. With such a manual you can diagnose problems and effect repairs. And you will have part numbers that allow you to find replacement parts.

Good luck!


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Thank you very much for your answer P89DC...i think so time to change i viziting build market i will buy New drill press i love mcallister drill press i can buy New drill press on tomorrow
1)its five years guarantee
2)its cheaper price 700tl its abouth 173 dollar
3)its very strong ... power 700W
İ think i will buy....









Lenovo A7000-a cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't have a picture of it, but mine is a older Craftsman 15" floor standing job. I got it at a garage sale for $25.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

Chris Curl said:


> I don't have a picture of it, but mine is a older Craftsman 15" floor standing job. I got it at a garage sale for $25.


thank you very much for your advance chris curl but ı prefer allister its in my dream:grin::grin::grin: ı will buy it thanks for your offer again...


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

faith michel said:


> Thank you very much for your answer P89DC...i think so time to change i viziting build market i will buy New drill press i love mcallister drill press...İ think i will buy....


Here's a video for you:


----------



## willow514 (Apr 16, 2018)

My first drill press. I got it off Facebook for $5, a 1977 Duracraft DP-514. Needs a little cleaning up but still works great! The handle at the back, I believe that is a tension lever for the belt? That is stuck so I have to get it apart and loosen it up if I can.


----------



## Lenny Howard (Mar 25, 2016)

I have an older 15" Craftsman circa 1970. My shop is upside down right now so getting a picture is tough. It has a heavy cast iron table to which I have added an auxiliary table with t-track and hold downs etc. Because of its age it doesn't have a rack and pinion table height adjust ment. When you unlock the table it wants to drop to the floor. 
Therefore I am thinking about selling it and have been considering the 15" Wen. Those of you who have it, how do you like it? Does the variable speed work well? Is it like a reeves drive? 
One thing I have noticed that I don't like, most of the new ones don't offer a quill lock that allows you to lock it down in any position along its travel. 
My other alternative, (which past attempts have failed), is to come up with some way of controlling the table travel ... Perhaps with a bottle jack? Ideas welcomed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I also have that model*



Lenny Howard said:


> I have an older 15" Craftsman circa 1970.
> .........
> One thing I have noticed that I don't like, most of the new ones don't offer a quill lock that allows you to lock it down in any position along its travel.
> My other alternative, (which past attempts have failed), is to come up with some way of controlling the table travel ... Perhaps with a bottle jack? Ideas welcomed.


The table itself isn't all that heavy, BUT it takes both hands to adjust it for sure. A thin cable attached to it, run up to the motor mount to a pulley and then a window weight or other heavy object would make it much easier. :smile2:


----------



## Lenny Howard (Mar 25, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> The table itself isn't all that heavy, BUT it takes both hands to adjust it for sure. A thin cable attached to it, run up to the motor mount to a pulley and then a window weight or other heavy object would make it much easier. :smile2:


Lol, I actually tried something like that and it did help. Not having appropriate weights I loaded up a bucket with nuts and bolts and tied on an old cast iron table from something... It's quite a look. Not exactly streamlined. :smile2:


----------

